# realtek 8111B issues [Solved]

## lliw00

iv got a gigabyte ga-ma770-ds3 motheboard, and onboard it has a realtek RTL8111B ethernet chip

i cannot get it to start on boot

it gives me the error

```
Error, eth0: socket: Address family not supported by protocol

* ERROR:   cannot start netmoung as net.eth0 could not start
```

i think its a problem buried in the kernel, but i searched through there a few times and iv been unable to find an option for that particular chip

iv read around and found that people have downloaded the driver seperately, but iv been unable to get it to compile properly on my machine (make error 2 if that helps)

help would be appreciated

----------

## schachti

Did you enable "Packet socket", "Unix domain sockets" and "TCP/IP networking" in your kernel config?

----------

## lliw00

everything but the packet socket and im trying that now

----------

## lliw00

and that worked! thanks 

stupid error on my part

----------

